#  FAQ   ,  ?

## .

FAQ     ,  .  ,   -,     http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=61 .
 ,     .

----------


## .

*Q11:   ,  ?* 
     ,       :    :       ().   FAQ       .

  ,    : 

 ! 
     ? 
 
 
  -   ? 
FAQ    (  ) 
FAQ      ( -   ) 
.   2005 .  ,   




 
 
 





*, ,  ,   FAQ,   ,    .    ,        ,        .    ,      .*

----------


## .

** 
     .  ,       .      ,   .  ,     ,  1,  4,  87-94.       (14-  08.02.1998)

 (  ,   )   .  ,       .   ( )   (    )  .  ,     ,  1,  4,.23

*  - * :

** .      .        .   ,          .     ,   .

_ 24   .   :
        ,   ,           .
  ,       ,    ._ 

_ 1  446    . ,          :

          ,  -   :
   ( ),   -    ,     ,        ;
  ,    ,      ,    ,       -  ;
      ,    (,   ),       ;
 ,     -,   ,           ;
 ,    , , , , ,   ,      ,      , ,    ;
 ,    ;
                -, ,    ,      -          ;
 ,   -              ;
      -      ;
 ,  ,    ,   -. 
 ,     ,       .       ,          ,      .

 56  .   :

1.  ,    ,        .

3.  ()            ,         ()  ,   ,        ._ 

        ,       -    .

* ,  ,   1  2006.*        .                  ,    " (-171  22.11.1995).            . 

         . 

* , .*  ,           .      .  -      10 .  ,       .

      ,       .

* ,    * .           .              (   ).       ,        .       ?

         .

* ,* .        (100  150   )   ,     .           ,    .

* ,  ,        ()*.         ,       .           . ..  ,  .

        ,          .

** 
1.     ,       .      ,     .        ,         ,    .
2.              ,   .        . -   -     .
3.       .      ,      ,      .        .    .

----------


## .

*  - * 

* , .*     .    . ,  ,       .          . ,       .

        .

*    , * .       .      ,  ,   , .              ,   .     ,  .           .       .   ,     ,  ,     ,   .  ,    ,   .

          .

** .           . ,     ,    .

         .

* .*        ,     .  ,   ,   ,       .    . , ,   . 

         ,       .

* ,* .       . ,           40 .,       2 .  ,            50 . ,      5 .   ,      .

        ,   .

* :*
1.         .      ,       ()  
- (,   ,   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=45191 )
2.      ,    .     .  
3.         ,      -        ,    .         ,    .

----------


## .

**
          :
	 (  )   ()
	   ()
	 (    )
	 (  )

   FAQ   ,  ,      .         ,  ,        .            .


**:  
        24%,  18%,       26%,    2.2%
        (  ) 13%,     10%,  18%, 150        .
     -    (  ) 13%,     10%,  18%, 150        ,       26%

          .  -        , ,         ,         ,      .      ,   ,    .


**: 
        .  ,       .          /      .             ! 

**:
                .  ,            .  ,              ,       ,    .   -        ,     ,    ,     ,  .
*      !    ,         !* 


**

** :
          .         ().         .
     .           ,           .               ,     .  


** : 
        .  ,    ,    +    ,       .
  , ,    . ! -,      ,        . -,    ,   ,     ,    .     ,            ?              .     -,  -  ..
  ,       .         , , . ..         .



**
       .   ,     .   ,      . 
   ,  .

----------


## Atania

.

----------


## Dice

?   ...

----------


## Dice

,   ,        ,         / .      ,     FAQ   -      ...

----------


## .

*Dice*,       - , .        .        ,       . 
         -        :Smilie:

----------


## Smoker

.   .  ,      ,   :      -   !   :Smilie:

----------


## UPITER

,      -   ,   . ::nyear::

----------

> ,     .


  ..       , -  : :Wow:  
        ?

----------


## .

**,  ,         ,    FAQ .

----------


## UPITER

.    .   .   ,        50%       ,    150 .      .      .  346.21            .     .
     . ::nyear::

----------


## .

*UPITER*,     .        -  .        .     ,       . 
-   ?   ?

----------

FAQ http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=20397

----------


## UPITER

..     .      .    .        .     ,    .    150  100      .         .       .  ,  .   ,    ,  . ::nyear::          .     .  -      .

----------


## .

*UPITER*,    ,   ! 
  ,        ,    .   " ", ,   . ,       ,     ,     .  .

----------


## Cooler

> .


  ,  ,     .   -  **  ,    .

   () .  :yes:

----------

,   6       .   ,       ,    ??  !!!

----------


## .

.    .         ,  ?

----------

!
       !?  :Smilie: 
    ?     !

----------


## .

**,    FAQ?    .       ,          :Smilie:

----------

,      ?
    ?

----------


## .

> 


 . 


> 


  .

----------

.,     .

          ( ),     ,      9% * (94% - ).

:

9% -    (          ).

94% -  ,        (6%).

  9%         .

    "  "      .

----------


## TABCOM

FAO   ,  ?             FAO     ""           ,         .

----------

FAQ,    -  ,   ..)
      ,       .         . 
               ,       .       ,       ,     - .     .   ,     - + .   ,    ,          .
  ?

p.s. ,       .

----------


## .

FAQ,      ,       .      ?

----------

> *  - * 
> *    , * .       .      ,  ,   , .              ,   .     ,  .           .       .   ,     ,  ,     ,   .  ,    ,   .
> 
>           .
> 
> [


 !       .             ,     ??   -  ,     ?

  :          ,         ?

----------

> ,     ??


,  .   -    .


> ,         ?


 ,    ,         .

----------

> ,  .   -    . ,    ,         .


,          ,        .   ?

----------


## komcat

> 


 .          , ,     -     .

----------

,   
       :
1)()         ()
2)  ()        ()
.            ??

----------


## ODK

> 


 ,       600..       2%,      15%,       24%,    :Smilie:

----------

, ..  ,      ,    ...    ?

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


  .

----------


## .

,    .

----------

,

----------


## .

,       .   ,     ?  :Wink:

----------

?      6%-     .    ,    ,

----------


## .

- ,

----------


## crazy123

.
                 ?
        ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .    .

----------

. .!         .   ,       ,   ?.     ..   ,               . -          ,   ,  ?      ,         ..    .        ?

----------

> .    .        ?

----------

,   ,       .

----------


## crazy123

,             (  ,  )          ,             ?
     .       .    ,        .    ?   .
            "   ."? :Redface:

----------


## .

> ,        .


 ,       :Smilie:  



> ?   .


 
     6%      .       .



> "   ."?


 ,  .    .. ,   ,       ""

----------


## crazy123

?
    "      "?

----------


## UPITER

-   ,     .
,  .  ""   . :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

,  !!!!      (   ),       .      ????

----------


## LegO NSK

:



 .

----------


## .

,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


  :Embarrassment: 
   ?

----------

, . !     ,    ()      .          ?

----------

> ()


 ?

----------


## .

:Embarrassment:

----------

,           .        ,()     .

----------

> 


    ?

----------

,

----------

> 


 ?
                .

----------

> ?
>                 .


   ,                . .         .

----------



----------

.      (  )   ,   ,   .. ,   .  .   . 
          .  ,    ()   ?    -       ?        ?
   .-,    - -  (6%  15%- ).       .  ? 

 ,     ? 
1.   ?
2.   ?
3.  6%  15%?

----------

.             ( ,   ). ,        .

----------

,        ,    ,   (       ),     ,         .   ?   ?      ,     ,    ...   ?          40-50%.

----------


## .



----------


## GH

,      ,,  ,  :
 -,,.    - ,-  .
  ?-  , .      ...-    ,   -    ?   -       -  ? .
,     츸 .        ,       .  :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


?

----------

?        ,  ,  .   .     ?

----------


## ODK

> -,,.    - ,-  .
>   ?-  , .      ...-    ,   -


    , ..,   ,     - .    ,         .     ,   ,      .     ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

> ?        ,  ,  .   .     ?


: 
   -    ?       ?

----------


## .

15%   .       ,     .

----------


## irema

!      ,  !!
     ,      .      (   ).     ,   .       .       ,         ,          ?    ,   -   .    !!!!

----------


## Feminka

> ?


,   ,    .

----------


## irema

!   ,      ? .   .

----------


## Feminka

,  ,      ,         .

----------


## irema

?   ,   ,        ?

----------


## Feminka

,  10 000 ., -  .

----------


## irema

?
    ,       10 .  (    !   )

----------


## Feminka

> ?


 



> ,       10 .  (    !   )


 ?   :Smilie:        ,   ?    ,   ,    ..

----------


## irema

!!!

----------


## UPITER

.    http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/First/

----------

-       ,       ?    ,     .       ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,       ?


 .


> .       ?


 ,     .40 .

----------

,          ,      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.        .

..    ?

----------

"" >   ..   >  "" ( , . -  ..) >   ( , ...)

        ?

----------


## Sergey_1974

!     -.... -       ,         !!!!  !!!    ,       2006 ...(_ ,  ,   1  2006.       .                 ,    " (-171  22.11.1995).            ._
    )        !!!!    -     ...    ??? :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

22  1995 . N 171-
"       ,    "

 1.     
2.       ,      ()    -    ,  ,    ,   *,       * .

 18.  ,  
1.    ,       ,    , **   ,     (            ,                )  ** .

----------


## _77

! 
    ,     .
:
        18% ,               .           ,      !     ?      ?

----------


## Ego

*_77*,        ?

----------


## .

> 


          -?

----------

! 
     6,     6 (   :Smilie:  )  1    ..   . . , ,       ?

:  .  , ,     ,     /,       6?

----------


## efreytor

..             ...

----------


## .

**, 
 2009    ,   ,  , 2-   .
  ,  .
     -    .

----------

-    ..    .  .

----------


## efreytor

> 


         ...  ...   ""

----------

> ...  ...   ""


  :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

> 


          ...  ...     ""   ...     ...

----------

> ...  ...     ""   ...     ...


 ,           .  ,       - .      .  :Smilie:       ...

----------


## Vyazikov

,    .


1)      ,(  ,      )
     . 

2)    ,       .         ?
3)       .

    ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


     ?

    ,         .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


,

----------


## Vyazikov

> ?
> 
>     ,         .


     .

*efreytor*      ,   ?   -  ?     , ,    ?

----------


## efreytor

*Vyazikov*, ...   ...    ...   .

----------


## Vyazikov

*efreytor*
    ,     )          ,       .

 ,   .          ()  .
      ,     ,     .
     ?         .     -     ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

...               .

----------


## Vyazikov

*efreytor*   .         ,    ,                .
            .

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ...  !

----------

,     .     .  (). .     .

----------

,   ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


 .    



> ?


 ,

----------


## ..

-      . . ,  ,    0  50000  .     /.    ,  ,        ,    .   ,     ?     ?     ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## Chand

.     ( .   ).     .     ,    ?  2    ?  ?

----------


## EugeneD

?   ,   ,    .   .    -  2 ,   ,  -  .   -   ,    ,       .    , ...

----------


## .



----------


## EugeneD

?

----------


## Chand

. ,     .   ,    ( ).   . 
    .

----------


## .

> ?


 ,     .
    ,      . ,     .          ,     .

----------

( .   )      .             .    (  )      .

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


    ,       ?

----------


## .

**,   FAQ ?   .      ,

----------

1.,   600   .           10   ?   ()   ?
2. ,   600   .        .     2-       50%    (50%  ).      (      )          ?           ,   ?
3.           ,   ?

----------


## .

1.   .       
2.-       .      ,      .       ,  20 .     
3.       :Wink:         .

----------

,        ,  .    (        ),        .  ?

----------


## .

> 


  .    .
   ,       
       .

----------

,    ,    (  ),   - ,    -   ?     ( )     (    )?

----------


## Andyko

> ( )

----------

, -,    ,     - .  ?       -    ?    ?

----------


## .

.         .     ,     
      .

----------

.    - ?

----------


## .



----------

,   .

----------


## .

???      ?      :Wink:

----------


## kuzya0201

?
       . 
     , ,     ,  .  .     ? ,             (, ,) ?   -     ,   ?

----------

> ? 
> ,             (, ,) ?


 ,      -     ;
 ,      (  ),  -    ;
    -    ("")  :yes: 

*     ' '  ' '

----------


## .

> 


        .        ,   ,      ,     ,      ,    .
 ,    ,

----------


## kuzya0201

.     ,   ?       ,        .

----------


## kuzya0201

,    .    ,      ,   ,   -.

----------


## Andyko

,             .

----------

, ,      ,  ,   , ""  :Smilie:   ?     ?
    ...
     , .   ,    .  ,    ,     ,      ,  .   ?  :Embarrassment:  ,  ,     .  ,        ...      . ,  ..  ...  ,   ?    :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,        ..


 -  (       :Wink: )  ,      .

----------


## Vyazikov

,   ,          ?     " " ,            ??

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ,          ?     " " ,            ??


      ...       ,    .

----------


## Vyazikov

,      ,

----------


## efreytor

..

----------


## Vyazikov

?   -     ,?

----------


## efreytor

*Vyazikov*,       ,  ,               /

----------


## Vyazikov

.
,    .     ..

----------


## efreytor

> .


  :Wink:

----------

-  (       :Wink: )  ,      .

 :Redface:  - ,   .    ...  :Smilie: 

   ,    
!

----------


## 12

-  ,        ,        ,   .?     !!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

?

----------


## 12

,   ,       ,        :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   ,     ,   .       ,  .
  .  6  15% -

----------


## 12

!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kmug

, !

    ,    . 
   , ..    ,      .   , .. 
    ,       .      .   .. ,  ,     .            ,   ?        -,   ? 
,     ? ,   ,             ,        .     ,   .      ?
,     .
  .

----------


## Feminka

> -,   ?


  ,   -        .

----------

,
    .    .
    ,           ,        ?

----------

> ,
>     .    .
>     ,           ,        ?


    .  -   10 .   - ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


  ,     (   .),     , ?

   ,     ?     ?       . 
     .  -    (18.2)   (52.4)?

----------


## EugeneD

,     ...   -  ,   .

----------

!   -   ,            ,    ?      !       ?!

----------


## .

. 
 ,

----------

!         ?

----------


## .

,

----------

..   ...  ,     ..     ,     ...  ..     ...  .... ..    ...      ...  ?

----------


## Feminka

> ...  ?


     ,   .

----------

.
___     .       - ,            - ?    -      .   - -   .   -  .

 !

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## EugeneD

-   .  -  ,    .   -   ...

----------

.     .   -    ? ,      ,      ? 
    -         5- ,         ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,      ?


  ?  ?  -  .   .      .       .
    ,   ?

----------

, .    ?             ,   ,     ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


   .        ?        ...

----------


## .

.        6%.            .       ,

----------

!!!      ,   .   ???

----------


## efreytor

.

----------

,     ,       ??

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 111

.      ,      .      ?                   .           ?  \  13+26=39%   ...
,      .    :-)

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 111

,     9%.         :-).    9+18=27%.        ...      6%    .               3 . .     ...

----------


## .

> 3 .

----------


## Snipe

> ** ** ,   .
> 
> [I][SIZE="1"] 1  446    . ,          :
> 
> ** **   ,  -   :
> **  ( ),   -    ,     ,        ;


   ,      ?
   ,    .

----------


## efreytor

*Snipe*,    ,      


> ;


   .    .

----------


## Snipe

> *Snipe*,    ,         .    .


     ?

----------


## efreytor

> .     *     -,    -     ,     .*          , *      ,   ,  ,      ,     .               .* .


.

----------

700-800 (    )    (   ,      . ).      , ,       -   (  ).      .

----------


## .

,      -

----------

. ,       ,         .       ?

----------

()

----------


## chapaev

!        , ,  .      (   ),   ,       .    2-. ,    .    ,  -      .
:    ,  ?      .   ,         ,        .
        ,           ?

----------


## .

*chapaev*,      ,         ?      ,           
       ,    .



> ?


 .           ,   "   "   :Smilie:

----------


## chapaev

.    ,     ,    .     ,      ,   . ,       .
,    ,        .    -  .   .    -     .

----------


## chapaev

,  -          :Confused:

----------


## .

-

----------

, ,          .      ,               .   ,                   !?        ! 
   ,          ?

----------


## .

. 
.

----------

,        !
 ,    !   ,       ,                     !  ,     .    ,    ,           ,  !     ,   !?

----------


## .

-     ,    ,      :Smilie:        ,        ,

----------

,     ....  ,  .
    !

----------


## .

?   6%       .

----------

,    !
     ,    ?      ,   !

----------


## Ego

> 


  ,       10



> ,   !

----------

,     !        ,   ?
 ,      ,  ,         !?      !

----------


## asknow

,     faq.  !

1.       ?    ,     ,      ?

1.                -    (          )?

1.      ,        ?

2.       (      ,      ),       ?   .        ,   ?     ,     

3.     (   ),       ?      (       2     ),   " "    ?
    ,          ?

----------

3.    .

----------


## .

1. 
1.    ,         .          -      
1. 
2.    ,     
3.   . , -,      , -,         ,   ,   .

----------


## asknow

> 1. 
> 1.    ,         .          -


        ? ..       ,       . 

    ,    . ,       . ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .



> ,    . ,       . ?


 .  ,        .       ?

----------

> .
>  .  ,        .       ?


1.   .
2.     (       )
3.    (    -   13%,    ,    -   . ).        .

 . 2-3            ?

----------


## .

1.    
2.     ,    
3.       . ,      
    ,    .        .

----------


## Veronika_jus

.          !     .         ().          ,         .               ,     .

----------


## asknow

> 3.       . ,      
>     ,    .        .


      13% (   )     (  ,      ).        6.   ,       -   -  (   )?          ?

----------


## asknow

> 3.       . ,      
>     ,    .        .


 
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/59293/
,            .

----------


## .

*asknow*,     ,   .

----------


## D

!

    )

  2-          . (:    (),    , , . ,    . . :   ,  ,  --  ,    ,  . , -)

      : 1)    ();

                                                     2)  .

   1)   ,       ( , )    ().    -     (  ,       , ,  3  ..) ??

2)        ( -  "  ", ..       ;  // -  "    ";  -  "  " .     ,      ,   ?

   ..  

)        ,   ? 

)    ,   " "  -      "  " (     -)       ?

)           ,   ? (   /,      9%..) 

     ,  ,   -     .

    , .

----------


## .

.       ,    .

----------


## D

- .. :-)

----------


## .

.    ,    .
              ( )     .       
      ,     . ,      .



> ,


 .

----------

, .!

.. : 

" 92.13  
:  O   ,    
   :

     ,       ,    "   :Frown: 

   , .,      " "  "     " (-     , -        8-   2-      ..?)      (250 . )    (50 .), , ,    ,     ?

----------


## .

. 
-  ?    .  +
:   ,   ,           :Embarrassment:         .

----------


## D

, ,     ..  -     ))    ,     15%- ,  - -    )

, .!

   ,   ,    ,    ""  15%- ?

     ..  ,    - , .. 

   ,    .  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   ,    ,    ""  15%- ?


 .   ,    .

----------


## teremock

.
     .  . 
      .

         .    . 
          - . 

  :

        . 
      ?
      ?

  :-(

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 



> ?


 
,    ,  


> .


 **

----------


## teremock

*Andyko*
   !

    (     . .)-   ?
     ?

----------


## Andyko

*teremock*,       -  ,    ,

----------


## Levrone

.      -.(       ()).  :

1)    ?

2) ( )   ,      ?

3)    ...   ,           ?)

 .

----------


## Andyko

1.   -  
2.     ,      ,    
3.

----------

!      ,  ?      !

----------


## Feminka



----------

,   -.           ,    ,   .
   , , ,  -,        . ,       ,  ,        ( ,  -).
   ,   ,          .   ,      , -               ?
    ,       .

----------


## efreytor

...       .(        )

----------

!
 ,  ,  ,           ?
 ,       -      ?

----------


## efreytor

""   ,         .

       ,    ..           ,   .

----------

!
 ,          .        ,        .   ?

----------


## efreytor

.

----------

! :Smilie: ))))

----------

.   ,    .   .   ? 
1.  
2.  
      ,    ,      ,    .

----------


## .

,        .
    ,

----------

> ,        .
>     ,


  ,     ,   ,        ?

----------


## .

.   -    .         ,        .    ?

----------

> .   -    .         ,        .    ?


  ,        .

----------


## .

?      ,     ?

----------

. 

, ,            ,     ?
          ( ,   .)

.

----------


## .

.

----------

. -   ! 

     ,      . 

     ,     .

1.       ( .  )?  ,     ?
2.      -   ?
3.             ?
4.       . (),     10..     ? (  ,      .  /   ).  
5.    .      ?

 ,            /        ?

,    15%         .   3   /  10   
   1000,000 .,    500,000.    2011   - 31,1%??? ,  ?        15% ? 
         ? 

,   ,                 . 


.

----------


## .

1.  
2.  .         .  .
3.   ,      
4.  , .     ,    
5.         



> ,            /        ?


    .      ,   ,   .



> 15%


   .  ,    13%.     ,     .

----------

> 4.       . ()

----------

.

      .




> .  ,    13%.     ,     .


    15%? - -,    15%    (     ). 

     ?
       2011 ,   .
    ,            31,1%  \   ?  


,       ,    . 

             .

----------

> ?






> 2011 ,   .


34%  ** ,   13%



> ,            31,1%  \   ?

----------

/   (34%+13%).   ,     /  ,     

  16 /  . ,      /   2500/  :Smilie: 

,      .         ,        9%,          ,         

     ,         (  ).  ,   ,         ,

----------

> 16 /  . ,      /   2500/ 
> 
> ,      .         ,        9%,          ,


    ,     ,   ,  ,             16 .  ?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> ,   ,


 "" (   /) ,     
(    -        );
   ,   ""     
(     $  )   "%";
         ,   




> 16 .  ?


16 -  ,   ,   "",   "",
        / ,    ;

*  " "  "  "

----------

> ,     ,   ,  ,             16 .  ?


.  ,     /    /    "" ,     

   -       . ..       ,        :Smilie:  ,        ,      .       -   ?

----------


## Don_Vito

, .!
         .

  (.)   , -      ,   ..   .
            ,            ( !))).          ,    -    13 .   .          .   .      ,              , ..       ()   .       .   .
         (      ..)          .

: 
1)    .. ?          .
2)    ?   ?
3)    ,                    0-      ,  ?
      .
     ,          ,  .
4)            ?     .. 50..   ?      ,     ?

    !

----------


## Storn

1. , 
2.   160 .,      
3.  ,    ,      
4.  ,  .... ..,

----------


## Don_Vito

Storn,    ,    ,        ..,       ? 
         .      ,   .  :yes:

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## Don_Vito

.  ,   . 
           ,           .   ,        ..   -   .
       .

----------


## JIEXA

.
          (),     .     (6% ).
1 -    6%   ()   ? ?
2 -       ?
3 -         ,        ?
4 -             ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

*JIEXA*,

----------


## JIEXA

.   ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## trest-group

,     ,   :
1.        (  )
2. : - ,
....
   ,      ,   /  (    -    )
..
 ,, :yes:

----------


## Feminka

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=20397

----------


## zix07

.    (  6%),    ,   ,    13000 .      42432 ./ ( 14%, .   0,2%,  13%).   2011   .   (:  26%,   3%,   2,1%,   2,9%,  13%)   73320 ./.      ( ,  )     .  , :
1)     /  , ..      ..    ?
2)   : 6%    13509.6 .   ( . ) + 1610.76  , 1039.2 . .
3)      - ,   (  . , -   )
  .

----------


## Feminka

1 
2

----------


## rugena

*   +* 
!    .   ( 6%)
       .    ( 15%)    .
1.         .          . .      -   . (    ,           )
2. ,       .    .      .     ,   ,        .       .
2-1. ,   ,       -    -  ?
3. ,      .       (10 ..) + 15 %  - (    ).      .      -        ? (   + 9 %   )
4.       ,    ?
5.        ?
         !

----------


## EugeneD

2. 99,99%    ...  ,   ,    (  ,   ""  )...

----------

!     ?
   -          (      -   ,      )   ,  ,     120 . . .    .     6 %?         (       ,  ? )
 .

----------


## .

,        .

----------

.
        .        .       .     ,   ,     .          , ?
  ,               ,         ,  -      ?        ?
   ?

----------


## .

> ,  -      ?


   .        . -    -    - ...

----------


## molodci

!
         15%. .
.      ,           . 
  .,   (  )        .
    ,     .     . ,  .   ,   ...
 , - ,         ?       ...
  50-100 -      .   500  ?
 ?

----------

!

    15%


1)  2010    = 135000

135000*14%=18900  
135000*13%=17550 

 :
 2300..
\  2000.
    (2300..()-2000 ..(\)-135..())=165..
 =24,75-50% (      18,9,    50%)

  165-18,900-12,28=133,82
    ,     9%=12..

   2010  
300-18,9()-17,55()-12.28()-12()=239,27

2)  2011    ,      (..  )

3)     ,            :
300..*15%=45.. ()
45..-16..( .  )=29..(  )
..    300-16-29=255.

4)  ?     ???


5)           ?

----------


## .

> =24,75-50% (      18,9,    50%)


   .        6%.   15%    ,    .



> 2010  
> 300-18,9()-17,55()-12.28()-12()=239,27


    .     .  ,       ?           . 



> 45..-16..( .  )


 



> ?


       ,  , .     .

----------


## vzhik777

!   :Wow: 
     ,   ..)))

:    .
:       , . ,       , .  .
:      ,   - ,   "  "      - ,         .
 :
1.         ,           ,      ?      ?
2.  ,  ,      ""       ?
3.      ,     ?  6% ?
4.           (    )        ?

  , , "" :
         6%     ,       ,   ?  ,          ?

   .

----------

> .        6%.   15%    ,    .
>     .     .  ,       ?           . 
> 
>        ,  , .     .


  ,    !             :Frown:

----------

. ,        -   / ,           20%  6%     ? 
           6% ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


. 

 -       .     800 .    46         ?           .

    .            ?          ?    ?    46-     ?

----------


## .

> 800 .    46


 



> ?


 .      
   ,       ,   ,    .   ,     .

----------

> .


* ,      :Smilie:

----------

> * ,


,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


...  :

__  
(    "") -    ( + )

_ ..._ , , -       ,
            .

*     ,  ,  -  .

----------

,         ?
   ,     :  -    ,  -

----------

,           ,     ( )    (   )?

      ,   ( )           .

----------


## .

,   ,

----------

-      ,        ,   -  ?   .      (..    )      rbkmoney  (        ),        . ..    rbkmoney    ?       .  ?  !

----------


## Storn

> rbkmoney


  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> .


     .

----------


## minavi

> ,   ,


          ,     .     ,     ,    .         .

----------


## .

,

----------


## .

,    9  129-



> ,       ,  ,    ,       ,      ,    ,        ,  .
> (     27.07.2010 N 227-)

----------


## minavi

-,       .    ,   ,      .  ,  "".       ,    .    ,      .  500  .

----------


## Storn

:Frown:

----------


## minavi

> 


      .       ,    .

----------


## .

*Storn*,       -      ,      ,      . 
,

----------


## Storn

, ,    ..... ....  :Big Grin:

----------

,    ,              .       (    ..   ),        ,            .         ,     , !

----------


## .



----------


## toxaz

.
   .       .        -,    ,     (  ),  ,  ,   ..    .               (,  /) 
  ,    ,  ,   . ..     . 
     .,       .
 :Smilie:  :
1)     -6%   ?    -6%? 
2)       ?     ,     ?
3)    ,       :Smilie:  :     ?

----------

,      74.40 , ( +       ..)     -   ,     ,    ?  ,      -          ?   6%   ,

----------


## Storn

**,     http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%91%D0%A1%D0%9E

----------


## .

> -6%   ?    -6%?


  .     



> ?     ,     ?


 



> ,       :     ?


  .   .   -

----------


## 555

,         .(     )    :       ,   ___             ? (   1, 2, 3 . ..     (    010102,  010103  .. ,     01-01-05 )               ..   010101 ,    020101 (        01...,    02.... ?
      (  . ,     /  ..  )   ____  ,            ,     1,  2  ..   010101 (            ,         ?)        ,       ((

----------


## .

.     .  ,    .

----------

.     ,   . 1)  .    ., , ..     .   ,(     )      , ..    ,  ,  . ? 2)     ,        (      ?)? 3)      ? 4)    ? 5)   ,   ? ( : ,, .,).

----------


## 555

,             ,   ( ,  )? 
   6 %   , ,          - .            ,    -   .

----------


## 555

..    ,      ,     (   ).    -          (     -  ) ? !

----------


## .

> .    ., , ..     .   ,(     )      , ..    ,  ,  . ?


    ,   ? 



> ,        (      ?)?


     ,      :Frown: 



> 3)


  ,      .



> 4)    ?


    ,    .

----------

-      ,  - .

----------


## inasup

.       .  ,       .    .     , ,   .    .    "  :    , ,   "    . 
   .     ,   15% ? 
p.s. ,   " "      ,   40 .       ,   . 

.

----------


## .

.

----------


## Feminka

> ,   15% ?


 ,

----------


## inasup

.   ?

----------


## Storn

.....
  -  ""

----------


## .

10      .   .       .      2012

----------


## inasup

.    .   ,   6%   % - ?

     ?    ?

----------


## Storn

6% ()  15% (-),   ...  .....    ...     15%....

----------


## .

*inasup*,  ,     .

----------


## inasup

*Storn*  .

*.* 


> ?    ?


  .  .   ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


   ""

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=293445




> ?    ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=82

----------


## inasup

** 

.  ,      .

----------


## Anatoly47

.        ,       - ?.

.

----------


## .

13%

----------

!
  ,  ,    ,       /.  - 
:

1.      ? 
2.    70,      ?
3.    .     960 000.   ,   6%   +  (13%???) +  ( ?) + ( ?) 
 .         13 000

----------


## .

,        .

----------


## serg9791

!          .-      .     .

----------


## Storn

> .-      .


     ....

----------


## serg9791

> ....


   ?!  , -????        ???

----------


## .

> ?


  ?
   ,    ,    .       ,   .

----------


## serg9791

> ?


       ,    . . 2- . ( !!! :Frown: )

----------


## .

,

----------


## serg9791

> ,


!!!! :yes:

----------

!
, ,   .
    6%  .      http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0 ,          ,         . :
1)     ?
2)    31   ?
3)          ?    ?

 .

----------

.    .

        .          . ..   .

 ,      .     (  ).
  .
     ?

  :
     (   ,     ,  . + ,     ,     )       . ..      ,    . 

 :        ,  ,     (         )    .      ,        .
      ,      . 

,   .   .

----------

,       .    ,       ?       ?   ?
  ,  .

----------


## Feminka

**, !

----------


## 26

!
- (+).      ()          . 
    .    .        ,  .  ,  ,    ,     .     - , ,      ,  , ,        .           ?

----------


## Storn

> ,  .


 ..... 



> ,      ,  , ,        .


 



>

----------


## .

> - ,


     .    ,          ,       :Smilie:

----------


## 26

.

----------


## llstr

3.   .       . .    .   ,          52.6 .   .      52.62       .   % ?     ? 2  52.62      .   1 ?)

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 1XTR

,
    , ,     /,  /,    15%      ?
   ,    .

----------


## .

, .

----------


## 1XTR

> , .


     ?  :     ,      ,  /,       .
             ?

----------


## .

> ?


 
   -  .          .      
     6%

----------


## 1XTR

> -  .          .      
>      6%


     15%.       ,         , ?    ,   - ?

----------


## .



----------


## L-graf

> .    ,          ,


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...9E%D0%9E%D0%9E
    (    -)      (   ).       (  ).    1 (2, 5, 10, 20) ,       ,     10%,        ,      (  15%    ).  .     .

----------


## Andyko

*L-graf*,  ,      .
  9%  (13+34)% .

----------


## .

> ,


,    :Smilie:      .

----------


## .

*Andyko*,        .   ,   ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## L-graf

> 9%  (13+34)%


:
15%(..     )+9%    7,7% =23,7% (   )
34% () + 13%       -  8,6%.  42,6%  .  26% -  ,   " " 16,6%
 7,1%    .




> ,        .


 ...




> 


 ,    .  , ,    100,   ******** ( ),    :   ?

----------


## .

> 26% -  ,


   ))   ,        ?   :Wow:         ,     .        ...   , -,  .            

  -   .            .       ,      .  




> .  , ,    100,   **


,  .     ,    3    ))

----------


## .

> 1 (2, 5, 10, 20) ,


     . ..   **      ?   :Wow:

----------


## L-graf

> .       ,      .


    .     -  ,     15%,         :   (     )    9%.  23,7%!!!   ,   .      ,   42,6%  .         (    ""),  19%   ,      (   ,  ).




> 


    (        ).     400000.   (  ) 42,6%    13 ( ,       -   ,      ).      11%    .

----------


## .

> -  ,     15%,         :


      ,          .  .




> )    9%.  23,7%!!


 ,  ,     -          5%   ))) 




> (        ).


     .    .          ,    .       .




> 400000.   (  ) 42,6%    13


 , .     . ? .  ,      . 
    ,       .    :Smilie: 
     .   .   ,            :Big Grin:

----------


## L-graf

> 


 
,    ,    




> ,


     ,     ,      15% ?





> 


   ,    ,  , (  )  ..




> 5%





> 


...     (%)       ?     ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,      15% ?


 )))           (  ),        




> ...  
>    ,


,       ,        .         .           -    .        )))

----------


## L-graf

> (  ),


    ,       (-=0),      .  : 



> 


!!!

----------


## L-graf

> -


,      ,        ,    (, ),     ( 325 -   ,  ..)

----------


## .

> ,       (-=0),


   ,    :Wink:               .      .



> ,      ,        ,


      ,  .      .            .       ?
    500, . , -

----------


## L-graf

> 


   "".  :Wink:       -  ,    .            (  ),             .         .




> 500


    -

----------


## .

*L-graf*,      ,           ,        .    .
   ,        .

----------

!
  .  1   . 
     (, ,   ..).  40 .
    .         . 

  :
1.  .            ???
2.           (        20 .)? 
3.        ?

   :
1.  .            ???
2.           (        20 .)? 
3.        ?

----------


## .

1. .    . 
2-3. .   

1.        .      
2-3. .

----------


## JaneK

, ,            (     ,      ):
    ,           .  ,    -  ,      -           . 
 : 
-   ?
-      ,       ?

   !

----------


## Andyko

> ,       ?

----------


## JaneK

!
 :Smilie:     -.

----------

,      (20.12.11),    - ,   ,    ,      ,    1      (.  ),  , ..    .      ,     ,  ,           (   ).        ,  ,       ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

;
 ,

----------


## Storn

,    ....      ....
 2011       31.12.2011.
    ....
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...9E%D0%9C%D0%A1

----------


## _2009

!    ,  .    . ,  , -   .  ,   .    . -       :Wow:   ,  .  .

----------


## minavi

> !    ,  .    . ,  , -   .  ,   .    . -        ,  .  .


   ,    ?       .     .   -     ,   ,    (           ),     .

----------


## GolDenLiliya

! ,, 
1.  ,    -    ? 
2.     ? 
3.      ( ,  ) ?

----------


## .

*GolDenLiliya*,         
  ,

----------

> ,  .    .


 ,   :   ?          ,   ,      .     ,    ,     ,    .  ,       ,    .    ,   ))

----------


## _2009

15% -     .

----------

> 15% -     .


15%     , .              .  ,  ,      .
 ,          15%?   6%   , ..      .

----------


## _2009

- 5%. .  ,    6 %.  ,    ,   . .

----------


## Ginvel

6% ,

----------


## .

> ,    ,   .


 ,      ?  ,     :Frown:

----------


## _2009

,    .  ?

----------


## Storn

?     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

.
       ,           
 ,    ,      ?               ?

----------


## _2009

,    .    ,     .      (    ).   , ,   ,    . ,   ,   .          .

----------


## .

> .


   ?      ,     .
    ? .    ?

----------


## _2009

- ,     . ,       (, ,    -        ).     .    . 
     ,  . 
 ,  .  ,       .     -?     5%.

----------


## .

> -?

----------


## magneto

,  !      :          .      ,    . ,  .       .  , . ,        ""        . ,   :
1)  -     ( , ),    
2)  -          (  )  
3)        ( 2  :
  )    exw      , ,       ,   ; 
  )    , ,     ,    
4)       (  )
5)          

 : 
1)    
2)  ,  
3)       

        ...   .

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## magneto

> ,      .


    ,              ?

----------


## Andyko

,      ,

----------


## magneto

> ,      ,

----------


## Malina1983

!         ?  2 :              .   ? ?   ?     . ! =)

----------


## .

> ?


   ""?

----------


## Malina1983

,            ,   /?   ?   ?      ? ! )

----------


## Andyko

> /?


  -  




> ?


 




> ?


,

----------


## Malina1983

! =)

----------


## bukashka6589

?

----------


## dimonn244

!
    .              .
         .
      .  ?
 .

----------


## .

*dimonn244*,          .    .

----------


## gambler16

*.*,       .     )))
   .         , ..      .
        6%  .       .      6%, ..     / -   ,   ..  ,          -    ...
, ,    ,       -   :
1. ,   ,  (   -  100%   )   ..     -    ?)))
2.  6%.  ,   6%,        , ?       ,  ?      ?  ,      ..   ?
3.   ,    ,      6%,  15%/? ,     ,    9%  ,             ?

----------


## .

1.      .        .,   , .  .   ,   
2.   ? Ÿ     ,       .    .   . 
3.    .    ,    -   .      ..

----------


## gambler16

*.*,    ,        -  9%   ? ..,           , , ?    ,     .
      -     /,  6%  ...
   .
,     6%, ,   6%   + 6%   ?     ..

----------


## .

> ,        -  9%   ?


 .        :Smilie:      ,    - ,  . , ,   .




> ,     6%, ,   6%   + 6%   ?


      ,

----------


## Menny

.      :     .      -  .              ,    . 
1.      ,         15%,       -,    6%?
2.             ,     -  ,     ,  ,..       ,    ?
3.      ,       ,              :Embarrassment: ?

----------


## .

> 


 
    ,     .   ,   .

----------


## Menny

,

----------


## natahes

. , , .    ,   .      280 . .,    ?  ?   -    01.01.2013., ?  ,  4  2012 .       ? 
  :        ? 
, ,  ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 



> -    01.01.2013., ?


         ,  



> ,  4  2012 .       ?


     ,

----------


## natahes

> ,


 ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## natahes

1.        150 .?
2.       150 ..      13%? 
3.     ?

----------


## Andyko

1.      150  - ;      -  
2.       -13
3.

----------


## Glebovnikita

,   .      ,  .    .   (, )     .      ,      .   ,       - .   .

----------


## .

?       ?    ?

----------


## Glebovnikita

?    ?
   ,   ,   . 
    ?,          .   -   ?
.

----------


## .

> ?


 .   




> ,          .


     6

----------


## Glebovnikita



----------

-  ,  ?      " " ?   .

----------

> -  ,  ?      " " ?   .


      (    ,      ,      ,      ),               .

----------

,      . ,      .  ,       ,     ,     ?   ?         ?      ,  . .

----------

,  ,      .
   :

 -    (   )
 ..  ,  ...     .

----------

, .       -  . ?

----------

?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


   ,   ,    .

----------

, .      -  . ?

----------


## Andyko

> -  . ?


   -

----------

"" ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

-     .    .    ,    .        .

----------

?

----------


## Storn

,  () :Big Grin:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

.  ,    ,            ?   ,   ,       .  (   4 , ,       5 .)?   .

----------


## Storn

> ,   ,       .


    100

----------

?

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## Resu

.        ,       . -         .   (-)? .

----------


## Storn

> (-)?

----------


## Resu

?

----------

,    ( , , ,   )   ?   50%,      .   15% ,        ,        .    . ,  6%    .

----------


## Resu

.

----------


## Z

!     !
  . (). :    , , .   2-3,    ,    .    -   . ,          ?
  ! :Smilie:

----------


## Storn



----------


## Z

) , - ,    ,    -  ?     ?
P.S.: ,     ,   ,    :Smilie:

----------

*Z*, ,    6%    ..           2012   (     ),  2013   -    ,      .

----------


## Z

)   )

----------


## worklun

. 
  , : 
1)   ,    1  ;
2)    1;
3)       , ,  - .    -. (       )
    ,   -:
4)    ;
5)  ;
6) , ,   .

 ,  .  .
  =) 
        ?

----------


## .



----------


## worklun

?  ?            ))

----------


## .

35 . .        :Wink: 
      ,

----------


## Gerr

. !      6%!        35 .   ,   2    ,          \      6%            -     ,  ???
!

----------


## .

,   .        .

----------


## Gerr

6%    35000??? 
         6%   100%        35000 ?    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Gerr

))   !
   !

----------

!     ,  .    + (   +  ),   ,    ,   ( ),   ,       (     ,     ),    ,   :
1 :     ,   ,     ( )  ,          (    ).
2 :          ,    .
     ( , ),       ,     ,    ,        (  ,   ),       (  -   ),      .
3   :           ,       .-)))
:
1)       ?
2)    ( )    ?
3)   ,         ?
4)   ,   ( )     ,      ?
5)      ,   ?     ,      ,     ?   ,      ,    ?
6)    3 .

P.S.   ,        ,

----------

1  
2   -  ,     ,   , ,      
3     ,      
4    ,    
5   -  ?        .       -  

   ? 6%  15%?

----------

> 1  
> 
> 
>    ? 6%  15%?


6%

----------

[QUOTE=;53927325]
5   -  ?        .       -  

 -      ,

----------

**,  -?      / -  .    .      .     .    ,   .

  6%.   ,    ,

----------

> **,  -?      / -  .    .      .     .    ,   .
> 
>   6%.   ,    ,


  ,

----------


## vanj

> ))   !
>    !


 ,       50%.

----------


## .

*vanj*,     :Smilie:        2012      100%

----------


## 8

!   ,      .       !   ?         ()?

----------

*8*,  .      .         .          .       ,   .

----------


## ...

!
   :      (("  ")  15%)  IV  2013 .         (,  (,  )  ..),        1%  .  ,      2013  ( ,   )   I  2014              ? .

----------


## .

> (,


     .

----------


## ...

.  ,     ,  ,     .      (  ..),             IV  2013 ?         (I  2014 )   ?

----------


## .

> (I  2014 )


 .

----------


## ...

!    ))
 , ,      .   ,       4-  ?        ( I -   ,  II -   ,    )?      (,    )?    .    3-     ,  4-   ,    15% ( 1%   ),     , ?

----------

.
     1,   ,   9 .   ,

----------


## ...



----------


## ...

, ,  :
 (  ). ,       ,   1-   ,  ,      (     ).      .      ,        ,                   (   -    - )?       (    ,    )? , .

----------


## .

> .      ,        ,


 .    ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## ...

:Frown: 
, 2011     (),     (/,   ..).      2011     (I ) , ,           (( - )  15%).       (),     (     ).  ,    :       (1%) +      I .
   -        2011 ,   (I )    2011       (-)    ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> I .


         2012 .      . 
       .                 2011 .            .

----------


## .

,         ?           :Frown:

----------


## ...

:Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## yura99999

!   ,      ...
     ,  "", ""...   , ..   "    ,    ".
            ?  ,  ,     ?
 !

----------


## .

,    ,       ?  :Smilie:         .

----------


## AlexDD

,      .     ( )    -  ?

----------


## Andyko

,  =,

----------


## AlexDD

.
        - .      .

----------


## AlexDD

vs ,   ,      ,    ,  ,    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


+.

----------


## Maryana1981

! , ,        ,     ,      ?       ,       . .

----------


## Storn

...
  ,     ...
      ....  ...

----------

, ,  : 
 (  )      .    -        (      -   ,   ,   .),    ""  , ..  "",   ,        (     ).   :    ,     ?

----------



----------

,  ,  -  ?

----------

,

----------


## .

:Wink:   ,       .

----------

...

----------


## zak1c

> 


      --  "" ?

----------

. 24   .1  446  ?     ?   ?

----------

,   :       ? ,      ,       .     ,  ?

----------

,  ,                 ,    ....

----------

,    - ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    - ...


            .

----------


## ELEN2009

. , .      ,  -,  :           ,   ?

----------


## _50

>

----------


## Hovinka

!      ,      -   ?? +        (  )      :Smilie:

----------


## ELEN2009

> 


,    .

----------


## .

*ELEN2009*,   ?         .   ,    .      .

----------


## _50

> 


. .221     -



> ...   ,   ,     ,       ,   "   ".


         ,          .
,       . :Redface:

----------


## ELEN2009

> *ELEN2009*,   ?         .   ,    .      .


    ,  , ..          . 
   ,    ,       (    ).  
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ELEN2009

*_50*

-      :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
   .

----------


## twinkle

> vs ,   ,      ,    ,  ,    ?





> .


      ?
   6%,  ,       = 0, ..     .  ""  ,       .,    ?   ?

----------


## .

> ""  ,       .,    ?   ?


 -  ?       50%  ,    .  .      ,       .     .   .

----------


## twinkle

> .   .


,    ,  .



> 50%  ,    .  .      ,       .


,    . !
   ,     , ,    . (  )   ,  ?

----------

*twinkle*,       .    ,

----------


## twinkle

**, !

----------


## mirka

> ,     ...


  ?

----------


## Ksenya1234

!        .      ,    .       (6%  15%???)     , ..  .            96.04 -   -.  )

----------


## zak1c

*Ksenya1234*,   % / ?

----------


## Ksenya1234

> *Ksenya1234*,   % / ?


,  ,  60 ...

----------

*Ksenya1234*,  

  6%

----------


## almanarx

,  !

   , , ,   :

       .         . ,       . ,     /,      ,    -      . 

         ?  ?

 .

----------


## .

,

----------


## almanarx

, ,  ,    ,      ,          ?   ,         ?

 .

----------


## .

,   .         , ,  ,  .
    ,    .       ( ).

----------


## almanarx

()          ,  .     ?    (, ,   ).    ,   ,    ?

----------


## .

.        . ..  
   ,

----------


## almanarx

*.*,    .     ( ).    .         (       )      .   ?        ,    ,   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## almanarx

*.*,   .    ,      ?    .

----------


## .

.     . ,     ,

----------


## almanarx

*.*,   ,        .       , ,    .     ,  ?  ,        ,    ?

----------


## .

*almanarx*,     .   ,     ,   . 
        ))

----------


## 78

.
     ,   :
-    ()
-     .    .
    ,   ?

----------


## .

?     1 ,    +

----------


## 78

> ?     1 ,    +


   .
 .     +,         ?
 ,            ,    ?

----------


## .

> ?







> ,            ,    ?


       .   , .

----------

!      6%,    , , ,  ?   ,    (             ,    )     ?

----------

,                 ?          ?

----------


## F7Art



----------

0. 0 - 10.   4 + 1   0.      .   ,      ,       0?         ?

----------

**,     ,   .

 ,    (  )

    .

----------


## Oksj

.    ,  . ,       (  -,     ):     .      ?      ?     ,            (  )?

----------


## .

> ?


   ""    ,        ?     ,

----------

!

----------


## iudax

! , ,  ,     ,       44-  .
      .        (      ).
      ?   , ,           .

----------


## minavi

> ,       44-  .


  ,          , ..    ,    (    ).    .   .

----------


## iudax

> ,          , ..    ,    (    ).    .   .


       .   6  15 ?

----------


## minavi

> .


, . 



> 6  15 ?


   .       ,    15 (-).    ,    6% ().

----------

> , . 
> 
>    .       ,    15 (-).    ,    6% ().


  :Smilie:    ,   ,       .      .

----------


## .

> .


.

----------

. ,   ..
  ,          .
      6%.
       ,        .
      .
     ?
       ?       6%?

----------


## .

> .
>      ?


  ,  .

----------

> ,  .


,  .
    ,         ,    .
      ?
      24001,      6%  ,  .
     ,     ,   .
    .
 .

----------


## minavi

> 6%  ,  .


       - .    31  -       .
-       ,         .

----------

6%     ,         ?

----------


## UPITER

-       .   ,    .      .  ,    .
  2000    ,  6%     .          .  .  2000             .       .

----------


## rorih

> ?


  :Frown:

----------

,      6%       ,       )
   20%    ,  ,     ,  ,         .    (    ?)  ,   ,       -  20%(  ).

----------


## rorih

> ,      6%       ,       )
>    20%    ,  ,     ,  ,         .    (    ?)  ,   ,       -  20%(  ).


  ...     ?     ?  ?

----------


## UPITER

.        .     .  ,  ,    ,     ,   ,      ,  . - .   ,    , ,         .        . -            .
     .      .     ,    ,          , ,    ,   ,      
  .  89003     ,   .  ,         ,     ,  ,          2017    15  2017 .           .   70 ,    ,   ,  .   ,     ,     .      . .

----------


## zak1c

>

----------

